# Legal way around paying VRT



## landlord (20 Jul 2010)

Just wandering, if my English parents (living/working in England) gift me their car, do I have to pay VRT to re register it here in Ireland?
thanks....
Also If I am in the U.K quite often and buy/use a car their for a few months/years, can I bring it over here and rerigister it without paying VRT.
Where can i find info on this?
thanks....


----------



## nediaaa (20 Jul 2010)

Yes, you will have to pay VRT. It is the import duty on a car regardless of how you got the car. 
   You would need to have a uk address/bank account, own/insure tax the car for 6 months in the uk before you can import the car without paying the vrt.
   You will need to prove all of this as they are very stringent.
You will then not be able to sell the car for 12months without written consent from Revenue


----------



## mathepac (21 Jul 2010)

landlord said:


> Just wandering, if my English parents (living/working in England) gift me their car, do I have to pay VRT to re register it here in Ireland? ...


Yes


landlord said:


> ... thanks.....


You're welcome.


landlord said:


> ... Also If I am in the U.K quite often and buy/use a car their for a few  months/years, can I bring it over here and rerigister it without paying  VRT.....


No, to do so would be tax evasion which is a crime.


landlord said:


> ... Where can i find info on this? ....


Revenue website.



landlord said:


> ... thanks....


You're welcome.


----------



## terrontress (21 Jul 2010)

VRT is a pain in the brown but we've all had to pay it.


----------



## CharlieR (25 Aug 2010)

VRT is an exemption for 3 European Union states which from what I can see goes against their principles of free movement? between states.

It is against the law for an Irish citizen to drive a foreign registered car in Ireland, not the same for any other national in any other European country?

It is just another tax and the joke is if I come to work in ireland for 6 months I have to register my car here and then register it again when I go back to the UK and back here again when I come back


----------

